

Ubuntu Edge smartphone funding levels dying off - portmanteaufu
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2013/072913-ubuntu-edge-smartphone-funding-levels-272306.html

======
portmanteaufu
As someone in the US, I'm stuck in the "normal" two year contract cycle of
buying my phone from a carrier.

I would've been willing to drop ~$650 on a bleeding edge phone, but I don't
have the flexibility. I'm hoping to switch to T-Mobile the next time around so
I can bring my own device and avoid a contract.

